# Selling fish



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

I was reading a thread in one of the fishing forums asking what to do with carp. And some people said there are areas and I have seen this before where peolple will sell carp. Isn't it illegal to sell fish and wild game? I was always under the impression it was illegal to do anything of this nature (which is why i always give jerky to people who want to buy it from me.) Thanks for the info. I was gonna warn them on there but I wasn't sure if i was correct or not

AW


----------



## TimRoberts (Apr 5, 2005)

did you read the same one I did. that person wanted to trade carp for beer. hahahahah go back and look it up and read it.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

It's not legal. You can give it away, that's it. Even trading one kind of game for another would technically be considered illegal since you're bartering. 

In reality, trading a few fillets to a buddy for some jerky isn't going to get you in trouble. You could argue your gave him the jerky as a gift and he gave you the fillets as a gift and one wasn't contingent on the other. They're not going to ticket and haul you to court to try to prove otherwise. If it's a stranger you've never met before you might be in a different situation like "carp for beer". Selling game though is a pretty sure ticket. A few years ago on the river I watched a guy get two tickets from a CO for selling the spawn out of a fish he'd snagged to another guy. One for snagging, one for selling the spawn. The buyer got a ticket too. I had no idea the CO was lurking in the woods watching us either. I'd just released a nice salmon I'd caught in the side of the head too. It was one of those "man, it's almost in the mouth" fish that makes you think a bit before your conscience takes over.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

I do not know if this loophole has been changed, but when I trapped and hunted raccoons, my buyer paid a premium for fresh ***** still in the carcass. He skined them, gutted, cleaned, and put the oven ready **** in a plastic sack, loaded them in a reefer that had a big sign on the side that said "Dog Food" and off to the inner city he would go. Made more money from the sale of meat than the pelts. Don't know if it was legal, but he did it for years. Riverman


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Adam Waszak said:


> ... (which is why i always give jerky to people who want to buy it from me.) ...


Adam, Was wondering if you have and jerky you'd like to sell.... :lol: :lol: Jody


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Gosh....waaaaay back when.....when I was a minor.....carp shooting in the right places was always a great way to get free beer from the folks that wanted those fish. Black Label wasn't exactly thrilling but, when yur a kid....


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

While the silver bass black market on the Detroit river is probably in the $100,000's of dollars a year, it is all illegal. Page 5 of fishing regs..."It is unlawful to: Buy or sell fish or parts..."
On a side story, I grew up in Trenton, on the Trenton Channel. About 25 years ago, I swear half the people by the Harrison boat ramp and hospital were buying and selling buckets full of silver bass!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I am sure you are right Bob, and the Walleye black market on the Detroit and St Clair Rivers is even bigger. Seems like half the party stores and gas stations within 20 miles of the St Clair R are selling walleye fillets part time.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You are right Adam, it is illegal.


----------

